# fs discus and tank



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

tiard of the 90% water change ever day this thies are juvies 2-3'' 
55 for the 6 of them and get a 33 gallon tank no heater or filter or light does come with some decor price is obo
YOU NEED TO DO A 90% WATER CHANGE EVERY DAY TO MAKE SURE THEY GROW PROPERLY 
PLEASE BE PREPAIRED TO DO THE WORK I WONT SELL THEM IF NO ONE IS 
PICK UP ONLY FEEL FREE TO PM


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Its worth the effort scott, Don't give up!! How are you doing your water changes?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Not to be rude.. but aren't these the discus that were given away for free by Stan? I could be wrong though


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> Not to be rude.. but aren't these the discus that were given away for free by Stan? I could be wrong though


Why is your question relevant? The guy posted some discus for sale and it really doesn't matter whether he got them for free or not. Even if they are free, he does have the right to sell them and any restrictions would only be between him and Stan!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

I have pmed stan asking if he wants them back I took that into consideration it is realy none of your busnis and if you have a problem il be happy to take your suggestions on what I should do with them


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I believe you can't actually make money off other classified add's like ff has to be ff but i really don't care either way lol bump for a great price!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

there biger then when I got them does that count lol when a fish grows its worth more


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

yes, price is good.

what type they are ?

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

My point was "9)No Selling for Profit: If something you bought was X amount, you must sell for X amount or lower." Hence if you got something for free you can't sell it, but if it's okay with Stan and the admins I don't personally have a problem, was just curious.


----------



## Rybka (Jul 13, 2013)

What if I or you where to hook up a rena xp3, would the 90% daily water changes still be required?


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Water changes and large ones must be done regardless of filtration with discus, especially juvies. 

Very interesting perspectives on this board. I'll keep it in mind: next time I want to sell something for a profit, I'll get permission from whatever authority that governs or wants to have an interest in my endeavor. 

Cheers
Junior.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

When we were at Stan's place he told us there was no need to do daily 50% water change but I could have mistaken him. 
You can put them in a very small 10 gallon tank since they are still very small, 90% water change is very easy and quick that way. Skipping a day or so is fine, too. You need to make sure your water is consistent and your nitrate is low with very little dissolved organic.
Ours are doing very well and growing very fast. I think they will become quite big these guys. They are quite hardy.
If you could I would suggest you to keep them. They will look much more beautiful in a couple months.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like there gone please don't send a more PMS after the first


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Junior D said:


> Why is your question relevant? The guy posted some discus for sale and it really doesn't matter whether he got them for free or not. Even if they are free, he does have the right to sell them and any restrictions would only be between him and Stan!


BCA is a community. You do not take somebodies else's charity to you (free fish, free tanks, etc) and just turn around and sell them. It is not a matter of "restrictions" or "rules" but just common courtesy and ethics. If you got something for free recently, but don't want it anymore, the "right" thing to do is just to give it back into the community for free. I find this listing funny because the last time somebody did this, they got slammed hard. But, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Sure reselling things are fine when you purchased them, but when they were free, I don't agree with selling them back out because what if someone else also wanted to adopt those discus but you got your hands on it first so it goes to you. Now you don't want to keep them, you are putting price tags on them. There could of been others that really wanted to keep those discus. Just my opinion that it just doesn't seem like the right thing to do putting prices to them. I am fine with giving them back out free though, lets others have a chance to raise these discus in a wanting home. But its yours now, so you can do whatever you want. Like what momobobo said, "whatever floats your boat".


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

What if it was stated, $55 for the 33g tank and free Discus? Does that change your opinions? Its not like he's asking the world for them.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I think this is crazy what he does with is free discuss is his business no one else s!! He took them home and did the daily 90% w/c (lots of work) and maybe realized hey it's to much work? what he does with them is 100% up to him!!
Site rules also state|5)No Chatter : Do not chat in members ads, keep on topic to the item which is buying or selling
I think rule #9)No Selling for Profit: If something you bought was X amount, you must sell for X amount or lower.)
means you cant buy something one day and sell for twice as much the next!!
Not to long ago a member I know received a free Item and listed that item for sale soon after!! No problems?? It was even mentioned on thread that it was free!! and that was good! none of this should ever arise!

Scott is a very nice young fellow, that I have had the pleasure to meet on several occasions now! I do know he is not trying to just break rules or make profit! He did what a lot of us have done in past, especially in our teenager days! Bite off more then we can chew!

So he did a lot of work already with these fish and he is asking a very small amount for the tank and fish! (NOT ASKING CLOSE TO WHAT DISCUSS ARE WORTH)so he can maybe buy a small coral to add to is saltwater tank he is trying to start?

WHATS THE HARM IN THAT!!....I think some members should just leave things to the Moderators that's there job..if you think something is wrong message a mod don't break rule #5!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

The way I look at it, if Scott feels that he and his child do not wish to grow them out anymore, and Stan is fine with Scott selling it, we should leave him alone. It is his for sale thread, not a thread for an open debate. 
Personally I really wish Scott would reconsider keeping them as it can be a very enjoyable experience to grow little discus out with your children. A smaller 10 gallon would make a big difference in the amount of time involved with water change. But it is up to Scott and I am sure he did not make this decision lightly. I hope a good owner will get to keep these little guys and grow them out to big fat monsters.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Didn't he also get the tank free not just the discus? And 3 weeks or less of daily water changes is hardly considered "hard work"


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Fish rookie I am the child lol 



i pmed Stan asking what he thought should be done and there won't be a final sale till I hear from him and see what he wants done 


I have 5 tanks and its a lot of work I cant do it all and my home work and other stuff would you rather they sit in filth ?

I make weekly trips to most stores and I'm more then happy to meet any one and talk the issue over


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

This may or may not sound harsh and regardless of your age this is something that should be said to you.

If you got these discus 2-3 weeks ago and the tank for free, and after 2-3 weeks realize maybe you shouldn't have... just maybe you should have thought that 5 tanks was too much for you to begin with especially when it is more then well known that juvie discus need to be taken care of more then probably all your other tanks combined. By taking advantage of Stans good will, now turning around and trying to make a profit off of it and robbing some other "child" the ability to take part in Stan's wonderful offer you should be ashamed of yourself.

If you were my kid, I'd have smacked you in the back of the head many times already.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I do not know where people think that discus are hard to keep with daily 90% water changes. 
You do not need to do a water change every day. twice a week is sufficient. Discus are not hard fish to keep compared to any other fish. You feed them well, keep the tank clean and watch the temp changes and watch the water parameters.
Probably the most important? Keep them from being stressed out. Noone has time for daily water changes. ..lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

kacairns said:


> This may or may not sound harsh and regardless of your age this is something that should be said to you.
> 
> If you got these discus 2-3 weeks ago and the tank for free, and after 2-3 weeks realize maybe you shouldn't have... just maybe you should have thought that 5 tanks was too much for you to begin with especially when it is more then well known that juvie discus need to be taken care of more then probably all your other tanks combined. By taking advantage of Stans good will, now turning around and trying to make a profit off of it and robbing some other "child" the ability to take part in Stan's wonderful offer you should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> If you were my kid, I'd have smacked you in the back of the head many times already.


hate to be this way but because you brought up smacking me in the head il say it im at jl once a week if not more so come by and say hi we can see who smacks who I don't take crap from people who think they know beter then me whats your suggestion ?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

kacairns said:


> This may or may not sound harsh and regardless of your age this is something that should be said to you.
> 
> If you got these discus 2-3 weeks ago and the tank for free, and after 2-3 weeks realize maybe you shouldn't have... just maybe you should have thought that 5 tanks was too much for you to begin with especially when it is more then well known that juvie discus need to be taken care of more then probably all your other tanks combined. By taking advantage of Stans good will, now turning around and trying to make a profit off of it and robbing some other "child" the ability to take part in Stan's wonderful offer you should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> If you were my kid, I'd have smacked you in the back of the head many times already.


Give him a break eh? Sure he should have thought a little more before the purchase, and it would be awesome if he could keep them. As for "turning it into profit"... as stated its not that much money... ahaha. Not to mention scott is a great asset to the community here, He always offers his knowledge and experience.



enzotesta said:


> I do not know where people think that discus are hard to keep with daily 90% water changes.
> You do not need to do a water change every day. twice a week is sufficient. Discus are not hard fish to keep compared to any other fish. You feed them well, keep the tank clean and watch the temp changes and watch the water parameters.
> Probably the most important? Keep them from being stressed out. Noone has time for daily water changes. ..lol


Great point. Discus DO NOT require daily water changes at all. Many discus keepers get great results from even weekly water changes. Daily water changes are done just to grow discus to there full potential. And people do have time for daily water changes, I do 

Anyhow, Good luck with sale Scott  I'm sure you will find a great home for them!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Let's calm down the aggression.. my intention was not at all to say that Scott is a bad person or is intentionally trying to make a small profit off of these discus. I just wanted to bring up our forum rules and was satisfied when Scott said he would talk to Stan.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow who should really be ashamed of them self? Maybe you kacairns for even suggesting that a child should be smacked..don't you people have anything better to do then give this young fellow a hard time? For a young teen in school looking after 5 tanks one that does require daily w/c He made a mistake we all did at that age..he did the right thing and asked Stan if it was ok to sell the fish and stan agreed. So why can't people leave it alone? Are you just jealous you didn't get it? Also he is only asking a fraction of what there worth? I don't see any pr



kacairns said:


> This may or may not sound harsh and regardless of your age this is something that should be said to you.
> 
> If you got these discus 2-3 weeks ago and the tank for free, and after 2-3 weeks realize maybe you shouldn't have... just maybe you should have thought that 5 tanks was too much for you to begin with especially when it is more then well known that juvie discus need to be taken care of more then probably all your other tanks combined. By taking advantage of Stans good will, now turning around and trying to make a profit off of it and robbing some other "child" the ability to take part in Stan's wonderful offer you should be ashamed of yourself.
> 
> If you were my kid, I'd have smacked you in the back of the head many times already.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Members need to leave bca rule enforcement up to the mods I remember a while back a mod posting something along this line. Just
causes trouble...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wowee this sure got a bit out of hand, can't believe I missed it. Thanks to the person who reported this...oh wait nobody took the time to do that before it got to this extreme. 
Yes there is the rule of not getting things for free and turning around and selling them for a profit....but rather than posting that on here, it would have been nice to inform a mod if anyone felt it was really breaking a rule. 
And yes there is the rule of no unnecessary chatter in classified ads....once again should have been brought to a mods attention if anyone felt it was becoming a problem. Two good reasons this should have been reported many post ago.
Instead we let things get a bit out of control from the looks of it. Please please pleaseeeeeeee inform a mod if you feel a post or thread is breaking rules or heading in a bad direction so we can deal with it before it gets to this extreme. Instructions for reporting post are in my signature and we can always be messaged or PM'd if needed. Really saddens me to see good members get upset with each other when it could have been avoided 20 post ago.
And as for the smack upside the head comment....Am I the only one who seen that as a "figure of speech" and not a threat or suggestion? Seriously I think this ended up getting pretty ridiculous. Maybe it wasn't right to say... but had the thread been reported way back when someone questioned if the OP was breaking a rule to begin with...it would have never gotten this far. That was another post that should have simply been reported, if one really thought it was some kind of threat So again..... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee report it if you feel a rule is being broken.
Hated putting this back up to the top but I felt I needed to make people aware of reporting post as opposed to contributing to the madness.

Thank you


----------

